# Small Brag - Divinity Maltese in the local news



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there a brag section? This probably isn't the right place for this post....  

http://www.nbcdfw.com/sports/football/cowb...heir_Dogs_.html

I just had to share this b/c I thought it was really cute. Jordan named her puppy "Texie Love" after the first Dallas Cowboys cheerleader choreographer. Asia/ Texie is a really cute funny little puppy anyway, so it's neat she got an NBC debut. 

All the dogs are fun to look at - but Jordan and Texie are no #16.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! Did I miss where it said Divinity Maltese in the article????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, what a cute Malt!! What fun for you seeing one of your Malts in the news!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

VERY PRETTY PUPPY!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool! .....and what a cute puppy!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a little doll! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

It didn't say it in there... but that's okay - just cute to see Asia with new mom Jordan. She sent Claudia a note for the website with that picture.. but I am SLOW with updating the website these days and haven't put it up yet 



QUOTE (Julie718 @ Oct 31 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661679


> How exciting!!! Did I miss where it said Divinity Maltese in the article???? [/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cute little baby.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Those are two beautiful girls! Little Miss Texie Love is absolutely precious ... what a doll baby! :wub:


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Nov 3 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663590


> Wow! Those are two beautiful girls! Little Miss Texie Love is absolutely precious ... what a doll baby! :wub:[/B]


How cute!


----------

